# Para Ordnace pistols



## KenpoTex (Dec 20, 2004)

Anybody own or have experience with a Para P13, P12, or LDA Carry-12? If yes, what's your opinion?  I'm looking for new toy and these piqued my interest b/c they're high-cap, I like the 1911 design, and they're prettier than a Glock (the other type I'm looking at).


----------



## Tgace (Dec 20, 2004)

I shot the LDA once. Very smooooth trigger. Unlike any other DA I ever shot. I only purchased a Glock for consistency with my work sidearm.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 20, 2004)

I've felt a Para but I have never shot one. It felt good in my hand though.

Anyone have a chance to shoot that new "warthog" I think it is called? It's supposed to be the most compact .45 in the market...it looks really small.

It seems kind of gimickie, but out of sheer curiousity I would like to see how one handles.


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 20, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> I shot the LDA once. Very smooooth trigger. Unlike any other DA I ever shot. I only purchased a Glock for consistency with my work sidearm.


Remember your groupings that day.... VERY sweet weapon.  I equate it to the difference between a factory model Ford Mustang (standard Military ACP model) and a Pacer Car for NASCAR races (Para O).

The only problem I can see is if you have smaller hands, the grip might prove wide because of the mag capacity.  The major selling point from a shooter's POV is the trigger.  Very smooth as TGACE has mentioned.

For civilian/safety issues, the Para has many safety features that a Glock doesn't.  When I consider children, storage, and issues other than just carrying, Para is a good gunline to choose from IMO.


----------



## GAB (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi all,

The PO pistol, especially the larger ones really fit nice in my hands, they shoot well and with the extra weight (rounds and pistol) they are easy on recoil.

I have not shot the P-12 or the Warthog, but... I would not want to go smaller then the P-12 because of the size of my hands.

I would be interested at the velocity lost and energy from the shorter barrels. Unless the ammo makers can make some ammo designed for the shorter barrels quite a bit of the energy goes out in flames and muzzle blast.

That would have several disadvantages. Also the pressures would go up for the longer barreled, so it is going to be the public that decides on this, as usual some of the stuff (trick and small) does not make it for long. 

You can't say that about the Browning designed 1911 A1, still around and doing well... 
I have an old and used and blued and reblued 1905 45, sure wish it was mint. I have to hand load and down load at that, the gun can't take the battering the normal loads give it. I have not shot it in years.

Regards, Gary


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 20, 2004)

The grip is bigger than I like, but they are quality guns.  ModArnis had, and may still have, a LDA.  I liked it a great deal on dry-fire, but never got to put any rounds through it.  I think the POs took kind of a beating during the hicap ban (why have a big double column 10 rounder....), but with that over and done I would think long and hard about getting one....if only I had larger hands.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 20, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Anybody own or have experience with a Para P13, P12, or LDA Carry-12? If yes, what's your opinion?  I'm looking for new toy and these piqued my interest b/c they're high-cap, I like the 1911 design, and they're prettier than a Glock (the other type I'm looking at).



I switched to para because GLOCKS JAM!!!. All the glock fans who insist they do not... I bring a camera when I go shooting in the desert, and snap photos of the Glock guys shaking their heads in frustration and disbelief. If I can find out how to scan and post them, I will.

Dave


----------



## Tgace (Dec 20, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I switched to para because GLOCKS JAM!!!. All the glock fans who insist they do not... I bring a camera when I go shooting in the desert, and snap photos of the Glock guys shaking their heads in frustration and disbelief. If I can find out how to scan and post them, I will.
> 
> Dave


Glocks (espically the crisp recoiling rounds like .40) are unforgiving on unlocked wrists. Most Glock jams are due to weak magazine springs or recoil springs. Replaced mine and no problems.


----------



## modarnis (Dec 20, 2004)

I actually sold my LDA.  Trigger was great, but otherwise I found it troublesome.  It was prone to jams despite my choices of ammo.  It had a weird balance point, despite only being a few ounces heavier than my kimber.

I I just didn't connect with the weapon.  I only put about 800 rounds through it, so not a wealth of experience with them.  Grips also cracked within the first month of carry.  Just a few thoughts


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 20, 2004)

Fair enough; I would have liked a crack at shooting it though.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys.  I haven't had an opportunity to fire a PO yet.  I handled the P-12 and really like the way it felt, I like the idea of 12 rounds of .45.  I have normal size hands (medium or large glove size) and the P-12 just felt a little more comfortable than a Glock .45.  I don't know that I'd want to go down to the Warthog just because I'm sure it wouldn't be much fun to shoot (a .45 in that small of a package).


----------



## Tgace (Dec 21, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback guys. I haven't had an opportunity to fire a PO yet. I handled the P-12 and really like the way it felt, I like the idea of 12 rounds of .45. I have normal size hands (medium or large glove size) and the P-12 just felt a little more comfortable than a Glock .45. I don't know that I'd want to go down to the Warthog just because I'm sure it wouldn't be much fun to shoot (a .45 in that small of a package).


Warthog:







I like! As to the controlability factor, I own a G27 .40cal Glock compact. I find that with the shorter axis of recoil and the closer proximity of the hand to the recoil axis that its almost as easy to handle as the full size. And with better sights than my service weapon , its as accurate. Even at 25 yds.The nice thing with small guns is that you are probably more likely to carry it, downside...capacity and the "strangeness" of the grip feel. I added a +1 extender to my mags so I could get my pinky finger in the grip.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 21, 2004)

My officer's ACP remains one of my favorite handguns; with the recoil spring slightly re-configured I have no question of its reliability, and the accuracy is exceptional for such a small gun.  The warthod has a slightly shorter grip, but is probably no worse to fire.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 21, 2004)

I just think it would be a but load of fun to shot a .45 in that small of a gun. If the accuracy and grip feels right, the warthog seems like a very good civilian concealed carry option.

Thoughts?

 :supcool:


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2004)

I did some more shopping today, I think I've pretty much decided on a Glock 19 as an alternative to my 1911 for my main CC gun. I also plan to buy either a snubnose .38 or a little Kel-tec for the times that my 1911 or the Glock are too big/heavy/hard to conceal.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 22, 2004)

How many rounds does the warthog have....anybody know?  :idunno:


----------



## GAB (Dec 22, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> How many rounds does the warthog have....anybody know? :idunno:


Hi, 

I was just looking on the Para site, they hold 10 in the mag. and 1 in the chamber.

Price is up there for these pistols, I saw them used for over 500.00 retail is around 600.00 +.

I had a friend that carried a 45 derringer, talk about kick! I think he carried it to off set all the money he had in the other pocket...LOL... 
He was the Mayor of a town in No. CA. He would take it to the meetings and have it available, by placing it on top of his table, rowdy little town.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 22, 2004)

Cool... 10+1 is alot in a .45 for a little gun.


----------

